# Egg Sharing Scheme - Nurture or Care Nottingham



## MrsCandhappy (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I have taken the decision to progress with Egg Sharing to help me have IVF without having to wait to save £1,000's, as well as the benefit of being able to help someone else.

I live in Leicestershire and have narrowed down my options to either Nurture or Care and I'd be really interested in views of both. I have experience of Nurture through having had some tests undertaken prior to a Lap and Hysto in May. Whilst the nurses were fantastic, I've found their receptionist challenging through being provided with incorrect information following queries or not passing messages on.

I have no experience of Care, however?

Any other thoughts of clinics close by, would also be very much appreciated.

Thanks ever so much all xx


----------

